# Awesome stuff....



## Locked (Jan 1, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/AquaponicsDesign/videos/1731629107103393/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2017)

Don't suppose there is any way to check this out if you don't do Facebook is there?


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Don't suppose there is any way to check this out if you don't do Facebook is there?



It lets me see it even when signed out of Facebook. Figured it would let others do the same.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2017)

Nope.  Tells me I need to sign into my Facebook or create an account to see it.  

Part of my problem with Facebook is that I don't think you are ever "signed out".


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2017)

Gotcha. See if this works. 
https://www.murrayhallam.com


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Hamster, that works.  I have been interested in aquaponics for several years now.  Had some white water rafting buddies from WA that grew kale and Tilapia.


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2017)

Super interesting stuff for sure.


----------



## Dumme (Jan 17, 2017)

Ive been in aquaponics for years. I cant imagine growing without it anymore.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 17, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Nope.  Tells me I need to sign into my Facebook or create an account to see it.
> 
> Part of my problem with Facebook is that I don't think you are ever "signed out".



 I think you are right before I gave up Facebook I would have people tell me that I was signed in and online but yet I was not even on it


----------



## Dumme (Jan 17, 2017)

So theres not many other aquaponic gardens that post on this forum?


----------



## Budlight (Jan 17, 2017)

Dumme said:


> So theres not many other aquaponic gardens that post on this forum?





 I haven't really seen anything on here about it you should maybe start  something I started to get into it a few years back for a little while but then started to take up too much room in my living room definitely a cool way to grow this was mine when I very first started to set it up


----------



## Dumme (Jan 17, 2017)

good idea.. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74397


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sounds pretty interesting, and all for $997.  I've hardly got a handle on the dirt thing though.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 17, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Nope.  Tells me I need to sign into my Facebook or create an account to see it.
> 
> Part of my problem with Facebook is that I don't think you are ever "signed out".



I don't like facebook either, sneaky monkeys, you might have missed the "not now" option 

View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2017)

Lol.  Good luck growing good medicine with aquaponics.


----------



## Dumme (Jan 21, 2017)

trillions of atoms said:


> Lol.  Good luck growing good medicine with aquaponics.



its not hard..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2017)

Everything I have read has said that cannabis and aquaponics were not compatible--the nutrients from the fish water not being the right nutrients for cannabis.  My friends who do aquaponics also grow cannabis and even they said that cannabis didn't do well in aquaponics.  That is one of the reasons that I never explored it further.  Your setup, however, seems to prove that wrong.


----------



## Dumme (Jan 24, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Everything I have read has said that cannabis and aquaponics were not compatible--the nutrients from the fish water not being the right nutrients for cannabis.  My friends who do aquaponics also grow cannabis and even they said that cannabis didn't do well in aquaponics.  That is one of the reasons that I never explored it further.  Your setup, however, seems to prove that wrong.



I'm sorry your friend couldn't get t to work, but i assure you, Aquaponics "is" a viable way of growing cannabis with great results. It's by far the smoothest, cleanest, best tasting bud I've ever smoked.

Is it an easy method to jump into, no, but never the less, now that i have been growing in Aquaponics for 2 years, I'll never go back to conventional hydroponics again.

Never again will i buy overpriced nutrients again


----------



## steamnapan (Mar 30, 2020)

I  understand a bit about aquaponics and was wondering if you had thought of a microsystem...? you really just need good soil and a way to flush those NUTs before they hit the Fish...Throw in Tomatoes next to lap up the Spoils... and a tower or a raft if you have Space, plum in the Fish...if my understanding is correct. Could that Work?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 30, 2020)

I literally worked for years as a greenhouse tech at an aquaponics facility  (basil and tilapia), until the place-wait for it-

Went under. 

Because even with multiple full time maintenance, hvac,plumbing, horticulture, and aquaculture professionals on staff,  the whole plan was simply not viable. 

The only periods when we actually managed to take either the fish or the plants to full harvest was when we closed the Big Valve and isolated the systems from each other. 

I could go on for hours about ammonia and salt and compromised gill membrane function and fungal pathogens  (both fish and plants) and ambient humidity problems from heated tanks and s41t breaking all the time and sand filters and algae .

Please for the love of all that is holy if you want to grow pot in water just do it with , you know, fertilizer designed for pot... and leave the poor fish out of it. They. Will. Die. Painfully. 

I have a degree in this stuff. The nuance required to build up a healthy microbial load that would even allow you to consider aquaponics is something a home grower will never have the resources to monitor and maintain. And cannabis is a heavy feeding plant. The amount of fertilizer to grow healthy plants will kill your fish. And fish waste contains compounds that need to be microbially broken down (like the way you have to compost chicken manure for at least a year before use) or they will burn your plants.

I feel like I write this PSA a couple times per year: 

Please be nice to your fish!!! They deserve better than being abused in the name of reinventing the wheel to grow sub par weed.


----------



## steamnapan (Mar 30, 2020)

Understood... I have a certificate but no Experience. I will Heed your advice...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 30, 2020)

I think one of the Big Picture things that gets missed is that cannabis has wildly varying nutrient needs depending on where in their life cycle they are at that moment and it's really important to be able to control that. So something like greens, which aren't as picky, and are harvested well before the plant reaches flowering, are a common success story using fishy water.


----------



## steamnapan (Mar 31, 2020)

True...I know the Concept is Viable but getting to Create....and Maintain the ecosystem.  am hoping to see if I can get an auto or to flower and then move on from there.


----------

